# 110/220 volts



## Hilaire (12 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais sûrement déménager au Canada. Là bas, ils sont en 110 volt.
Quelqu'un peut me dire comment on bascule un iMac G5 20" et un iMac G3 graphite en 110 volt ?

Merci d'avance

Hilaire


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

un p'tit document de la kbase a lire


----------



## Hilaire (12 Février 2005)

Si je comprends bien ça se fait tout seul !


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

ben oui c'est marqué


----------

